
Snap CEO sends memo on inequality; calls for reparations to address injustice - manjotpahwa
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/snap-ceo-spiegel-calls-for-reparations-commission-taxes-to-address-racial-injustice?shared=9b8a4f533d84a7df
======
manjotpahwa
Great move, hope to see such memos by other tech leaders.

